# FF surprised me!



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My ff chocolate chip surprised me this morning. I was just thinking at work last night that I needed to catch her and shave her tiny udder and take pictures. But she is pretty wild and skittish. She has been running with the buck for awhile and finally had a small udder but I figured she still had a couple weeks or a month or so. And I was really hoping for twins even though she wasn't very big yet.

Well got home from work and chocolate was laying down while the others came running for breakfast. I walked up to see her cleaning a tiny little doeling. Checked all over. No others anywhere. Placenta already passed and apparently eaten. Mom's udder is still tiny but doeling is nursing like a champ.

Anyone know why her one ear is floppy? Mom is Nigerian dwarf possibly with pygmy. Dad is definitely Nigerian/Pygmy cross. Last picture is Mom and dad about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

They will perk up in a few days or so


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Selenium deficiency will do that.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She is so sweet!!!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I gave her and mom a dose of selenium / vitamin e gel. She is doing well but mom's bag is still so small. I cornered her and milked her and got a drop of milk out of each side. So she has some milk. But her bag was all flabby. Not full like I would expect with having just a single. This does Mom had a huge udder and that's why I bought her in hopes of her having her mommas udder and being a milker. But she is wild and has never tamed down and now has tiny tiny teets and a tiny floppy bag. Lol maybe in a few days she will drop her milk more. I'm slowly increasing her grain.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, sounds like her milk hasn't fully come in yet. Is the kid active and perky? 

She is really cute, congrats! 

I had a floppy-eared kid last year, had no idea it was selenium deficiency! I have since started giving slenium/e gel, we'll see if I get any floppy ears this year.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Her milk finally came in. Baby has a fat full tummy and mom's bag is about the size of a grapefruit. So small but much better than just a floppy bag. Doelings ear is still floppy despite me copper bolusing Mom and giving both selenium / vitamin e gel.

Baby girl needs a name. Mom is chocolate chip and dad is oreo. My other two are gingersnap and smores. So would like to keep cookie theme.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's adorable! How about Snickerdoodle? Orrrrrrrrr I just looked up the girl scout cookies and her coloring is alot like a Samoa - which would be a GREAT name. ;-)


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I vote for Somoa! 1. Because, just too cute. and 2. That's my absolute favorite cookie! 

She's adorable! 

I had a kid last year that was born very weak....that's when I learned about selenium deficiency. I had a vet at the time that (very reluctantly) gave the kid a very small injection of BOSE. By that evening, he was jumping and leaping! But it did take a while for his ears to perk up.....and that was with an injection.

I just started the selenium/vit e gel this past month. I'm hoping that will help for future kids....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, glad all is well.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I was gonna say Samoa because I am a girl scout leader lol


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha well similar to Samoa we have decided on Carmel Delight with the call name Delight


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I like it!!


----------

